# Can your radio do this?



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)




----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Yes sir !!!, mine does all that. but I wouldn't hit it with a baseball bat :thumbup:


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Wow!!!! takes way to long to get to the point!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

aaron61 said:


> Wow!!!! takes way to long to get to the point!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I got agree with aaron, my ADD likes em shorter.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> I got agree with aaron, my ADD likes em shorter.


Ahhhh.... But its Wrigley Field! Chicago! Do I need to say more? :whistling2:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Ahhhh.... But its Wrigley Field! Chicago! Do I need to say more? :whistling2:


That's the only reason I stuck it out. Ok I am lying I fast forwarded it to the message.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Chicago blues kept me watching - I mean, listening. 

Great sound track.

My iPod shuffle clipped to my hat with Koss sport clip headphones don't need no abuse protection, and they got a better frequency response PLUS I don't bother the HO with my GOOD music.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

I'd just like to get paid to come up with and film inventive ways to desrtoy stuff.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

bikerboy said:


> I'd just like to get paid to come up with and film inventive ways to desrtoy stuff.


Just video yourself painting:whistling2:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Zing!


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

bikerboy said:


> YouTube - PB360 Beatdown.wmv


How about this one?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UaG8f_kHMOE


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

bikerboy said:


> YouTube - PB360 Beatdown.wmv


 
Sound quality trumps toughness anyday.Those worksite radios usually are crappy sounding.Grab a panasonic or a JVC...


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

JoseyWales said:


> Sound quality trumps toughness anyday.Those worksite radios usually are crappy sounding.Grab a panasonic or a JVC...


which one do you have ? The one from Bosch & Milwaukee have a really bad azz sound


----------

